# One hour leisurely walk around Jerusalem September   2020



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 12, 2020)

@hollydolly ,that's an amazing video. I thought I'd just glance at it but I got so interested I need to go back and enjoy it later on tonight. I've never seen much of modern day Jerusalem.
I'm an arm chair traveler so this is right up my alley. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @hollydolly ,that's an amazing video. I thought I'd just glance at it but I got so interested I need to go back and enjoy it later on tonight. I've never seen much of modern day Jerusalem.
> I'm an arm chair traveler so this is right up my alley. Thanks for sharing.


Your welcome Ruth and @gennie too..  . I felt that many people are a bit out of touch with the modern Jerusalem, and especially at this time of year might love to have a leisurely stroll... I'm sure you'll enjoy ...


----------



## oldman (Dec 13, 2020)

I always wished that I had been able to tour the Holy Lands at this time of the year.


----------

